# Swamp Skinks !!!



## richoman_3 (Sep 29, 2012)

Finally found a few swampies 
so damn happy !
they are amazing looking lizards

hope you enjoy the pics





Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Swamp Skink (Lissolepis coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice work Richoman.


----------



## Wally (Sep 29, 2012)

I continue to be amazed. Nice work!


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope the tiger snakes there eat them all..


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 29, 2012)

Pseudo said:


> I hope the tiger snakes there eat them all..



i agree with you, that way jordo wont find any !


----------



## eipper (Sep 29, 2012)

If Jordan gives me a spot adelaidensis I will give him a good spot for lissolepis ... Well done Nick they are lovely critters


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice finds richoman, they are very atractive skinks.
Did you find them somewhere on the Mornington peninsula.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 29, 2012)

cheekabee said:


> Nice finds richoman, they are very atractive skinks.
> Did you find them somewhere on the Mornington peninsula.



yep, sure did


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 29, 2012)

Recond you could tell me exactly where, lol.


----------



## tyson001 (Sep 29, 2012)

wow they are amazing how do you find so many herps i spent 6 hour the other day and didn't even find a garden skink. have you got any tips on where to look.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 29, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> wow they are amazing how do you find so many herps i spent 6 hour the other day and didn't even find a garden skink. have you got any tips on where to look.


any national park around the place has stuff in it, just got to stay alert and look around to catch something basking


----------



## thals (Sep 29, 2012)

Love these guys as well, great find and pics Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2012)

thals said:


> Love these guys as well, great find and pics Nick


thanks !
they are now my new faveourite lizards  !


----------



## Tipsylama (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice skinks indeed


----------



## naivepom (Oct 15, 2012)

Great pics of a great lizard!


----------



## damian83 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice looking skinks, be a nice pet


----------



## jordo (Oct 15, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> i agree with you, that way jordo wont find any !


Nice work, but a bit rude of you since I pointed that place out to you 



eipper said:


> If Jordan gives me a spot adelaidensis I will give him a good spot for lissolepis ... Well done Nick they are lovely critters


Don't forget to email me that dragon pic and put a reminder in the email. Might as well do it to get you and Ads off my back.


----------

